# Caller ID OSD & FTP Server



## John Songer (Feb 26, 2006)

How about an On-Screen Display for Caller ID received from a network broadcast? One that doesn't require an unsupported and potentially dangerous software hack?

That would be so cool. Our notebooks currently pop-up the CID string, but I really don't want to risk opening up my Series 3.

Or, how about an FTP server so I don't have to hack the hardware to get at the software?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

NCID isn't "consumer level" enough for TiVo to begin consider supporting. There is a better chance of them supporting CID with the built in modem, and even that is slim.

As for FTP to the system, they don't want that, as it could lead to service and/or content piracy. If they were to enable a system access FTP server, you can be assured they will lose Cablecard certification, Amazon and other content service, and any good standing they have with the media companies.


----------



## John Songer (Feb 26, 2006)

Hours after I posted I considered myself that it would be simpler to implement CID from the built-in modem, and I don't see how a basic pop-up would be any harder to implement than, say, the clock on the banner.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It wouldn't be difficult to implement at all. Interestingly, I found this on my Toshiba DVD tivo. Sure I had to hack my box to find and extract it, but TiVo put it there, not me. Just open it up in a text editor. It's got some interesting messages in there.


----------



## John Songer (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm assuming your Toshiba doesn't actually give you those options, so maybe you've found evidence of an upcoming feature. One can hope.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

And the hardware has to have the parts necessary to pass the CID signal into the modem; some Tivos omit those parts.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

It didn't happen all these years when people actually USED the modem.

Why would they bother now, when hardly anyone is connecting TiVo via modem? As far as the network questions, even still, who is using modems? Most people are on broadband...


----------



## John Songer (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, if any of you out there at TiVo are reading this, I'll reconnect the phone line for this feature!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

John Songer said:


> I'm assuming your Toshiba doesn't actually give you those options, so maybe you've found evidence of an upcoming feature. One can hope.


Actually, more like evidence of a feature that was developed, but canceled before release. Years ago. Just trust me.


----------



## sgibbs33 (Feb 3, 2005)

I would think that TiVo would be looking for more ways to differentiate their services from other generic DVRs (or even from Comcast's stripped down version of TiVo software). 

Personally, I think that inclusion of Caller-ID display should be a no-brainer for TiVo. 

Fine, if they decide to shave $3 off the manufacturing costs in the future by excluding the modem, why couldn't they include YAC or NCID functionality within the TiVo Desktop software (or even include it as an 'unlocked' feature of the $25 upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus)?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

John Songer said:


> Well, if any of you out there at TiVo are reading this, I'll reconnect the phone line for this feature!


I've been using THD and BHN cable since the beginning of Feb, and I have to say the one thing I miss from my hacked DTivo is on-screen caller-ID. I still wait for the CID to pop up on the screen when the phone rings. I agree I would without a doubt reconnect the phone line to the tivo to get this feature.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

megazone said:


> Actually, more like evidence of a feature that was developed, but canceled before release. Years ago. Just trust me.


I don't think you could have possibly have assaulted that nail more squarely on it's cranium, no matter how hard you tried.

Truly, while the proposed features are completely possible, I think one would be sorely pressed to find anyone at TiVo who would be remotely excited at the prospect of providing either of them. With sincere sympathy to the OP's desires and subsequent dilemma, I truly believe his options are hack it or forget it.


----------

